# иду, хожу & пойду



## alevtinka

Some Pf verbs have two Impf counterparts, one expresses one-way motion, and the other is non one-way (back & forth, around, aimless motion, ect.)

e.g.

Я иду в школу. (I understand it as "I'm going to school" or "I'm on my way to school now")

Я пойду в школу. (I will go to school "tomorrow or sometime in the future")

Я хожу в школу. ("I'm attending school / I'm still a student who needs to go to school everyday", I suppose.)

And another example:

Я его видел, когда я шёл в парк.

Я его видел, когда я ходил по парк.

Could you show me more examples of it ))) Thank you )))


----------



## Maroseika

alevtinka said:


> Я его видел, когда я ходил по парку (в парк).
> 
> Could you show me more examples of it ))) Thank you )))




Your examples are perfect. Can you explain what exactly is not clear to you so that you cannot produce more examples yourself?


----------



## Cleare

Я хожу в школу. I go to school.



Я его видел, когда я шёл в парк. I saw him when I was going to the park.

Я его видел, когда я ходил по паркy. I saw him when I was walking in the park.


----------



## alevtinka

Maroseika said:


> Can you explain what exactly is not clear to you so that you cannot produce more examples yourself?


Maroseika, I know so few Russian words ... which is a major difficulty in writing sentences purely in Russian language.


@Cleare @Maroseika:

What does "по + Dat case of a noun" usually mean ?

I've seen the use of "apiece" or "respectively", but what about "по + Dat case of someplace" ? Does it mean "around someplace" ?


----------



## Natalisha

alevtinka said:


> I've seen the use of "apiece" or "respectively", but what about "по + Dat case of someplace" ? Does it mean "around someplace" ?



It depends.

Some examples for you:

_идти (вдоль) по улице - go along the street
ходить/гулять по городу - walk/saunter through the town
ходить по комнате взад и вперед - pace up and down the room
бродить по свету - wander about the world
идти по ковру - walk on the carpet
книги разбросаны по всему столу - the books are scattered all over the table_


----------



## Michael_Boy

More examples

Мы гуляем по парку. (We're taking a walk in the park)
Пойдем в парк. (Let's go the the park)
Каждое утро мы идем(или ХОДИМ) в парк. (We go the park every morning)
Я хожу на футбол. (literally I go to my soccer practice( means always or every day)
я иду на футбол. (I'm GOING to my soccer practice)

Hope this will help you


----------



## Saluton

Michael_Boy said:


> More examples
> 
> Мы гуляем по парку. (We're taking a walk in the park)
> Пойдем в парк. (Let's go to the park)
> Каждое утро мы идем(или ХОДИМ) в парк. (We go to the park every morning)
> Я хожу на футбол. (literally: I go to my soccer practice (means always or every day) - or "I visit football matches"
> Я иду на футбол. ("I'm GOING to my soccer practice" or: "I'm going to a football match")
> 
> Hope this will help you


----------



## morzh

Saluton

About your "Soccer - football" correction.

When you correct  someone, you should not be changing the words that are considered proper to at least one recognized version of the language.

Soccer - is the name for the "associate football" in the US. "Football" means "collegiate football", which is known to Russians as the "American football".

Also, Alevtinka is not UK English native speaker, which would give at least some legitimacy to your correction.

You should only correct those parts of the sentences that are grammatically wrong.

Otherwise you denigrate a whole language.


----------



## alevtinka

Thank you for providing those helpful examples )))


----------



## jamtland76

Cleare said:


> Я его видел, когда я шёл в парк. I saw him when I was going to the park.



Is this right?

Я его видел, когда я пошёл в парк = I saw him when I went to the park.


----------



## Natalisha

jamtland76 said:


> Is this right?


Yes, it is.
_Когда я шел в парк_ - when I was on my way to the park



> Я его видел, когда я пошёл в парк = I saw him when I went to the park.


I can't imagine a situation right now in which I would say that. 

But Я его _*у*видел_, когда я пошёл в парк. (~I could see/meet him when I went to the park) sounds good.


----------



## Vladmir

Michael_Boy said:


> More examples
> 
> Я хожу на футбол. (literally I go to my soccer practice( means always or every day)
> я иду на футбол. (I'm GOING to my soccer practice)


But very oten the expression "Я иду на футбол" refers one's desire to go to a stadium to watch match of some teams.


----------



## jamtland76

Natalisha said:


> Yes, it is.
> _Когда я шел в парк_ - when I was on my way to the park
> 
> 
> I can't imagine a situation right now in which I would say that.
> 
> But Я его _*у*видел_, когда я пошёл в парк. (~I could see/meet him when I went to the park) sounds good.



Thank you. If I'm not wrong you've changed the verb to _*у*видел _because the actions of "seeing him" and "going to the park" are completed, so both verbs must be in the perfective aspect.
But then does this phrase make sense?

Я его _*у*видел_, когда я шёл в парк


----------



## rusita preciosa

jamtland76 said:


> Thank you. If I'm not wrong you've changed the verb to _*у*видел _because the actions of "seeing him" and "going to the park" are completed, so both verbs must be in the perfective aspect.


Hmmm... I'm not sure this is accurate. 

*Я видел оленя, когда я шёл в парк* - both actions are complete because they are in the past tense. Видел can mean either once or several times or for a period of time.

*Я yвидел оленя когда я шёл в парк* - again both actions are complete, but I have a feeling that the speaker saw the deer for the first time and/or for a very short period...


----------



## Natalisha

jamtland76 said:


> But then does this phrase make sense?
> 
> Я его _*у*видел_, когда я шёл в парк


Yes, it does. 
It's really very difficult to explain the difference between "видел" and "увидел" in these sentences.
Maybe _Я его увидел, когда я шел в парк._ is closer to _I caught sight of him when I was going to the park._


----------



## Natalisha

It seems I've got an idea which can help you understand the difference:

_Я его (у)видел, когда я шел в парк._ - it happened when I was on my way to the park
_Я его увидел, когда я пошёл в парк._ - I met him *in the park* (knowing that he could be in the park I went there to meet him)

I hope other forum members will come with better ideas.


----------



## Vladmir

It's true, when I speak _Я его видел_ It means that I saw it before (as a rule), and that's ordinary case for me to see the deer in the place (in the park), but if I speak _Я его *у*видел_ I want to say that It's a sudden case to me to meet the animal in the park.


----------



## jamtland76

Thanks to all! That's quite difficult to understand. Having in mind the examples above we could say that:

A) I use шёл it means that I was on the way to the park when I saw him (I saw him outside the park + 1) _видел: _in this case I saw him more than once or for a not short time; 2) _увидел: _in this case I saw him once and just for a short period).

B) when I use пошёл it means that I could see him only when I was in the park.


----------



## Vladmir

*jamtland76* you're absolutely right!


----------



## Natalisha

jamtland76 said:


> A) I use шёл it means that I was on the way to the park when I saw him (I saw him outside the park + 1) _видел: _in this case I saw him more than once or for a not short time



Please pay attention to rusita's words I underlined for you:


rusita preciosa said:


> *Я видел оленя, когда я шёл в парк* - both actions are complete because they are in the past tense. Видел can mean either once or several times or for a period of time.


----------



## jamtland76

Thank you for your note.


----------

